# How accurate is your Oris?



## Catatafish

To all you Oris owners....So far I've been a bit of a chronometer snob in that I won't even consider something that isn't COSC certified. If my watch isn't within 0 to +3 a day I'm a bit depressed with the watch. I'm trying to be cured of that.

I'm very interested in adding a Big Crown or Aquis to my collection but I have no idea what to expect from it accuracy-wise. How does yours rate? And, if I end up disappointed, are these ETA/Sellita movements able to be regulated by an expert if I'm willing to pay for that after the fact? TIA!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

My Pro Pilot has not been more than +2, while my Aquis hovers around +5 to +8. It is all luck of the draw really.


----------



## sticky

The SW200 in my ProDiver Date was one of the very few watches i have timed and it kept time to COSC requirements.


----------



## Catatafish

That's very encouraging, I'm really digging the aquis lineup especially the special edition eco stuff I've run across.


----------



## frabr

Extremely accurate. My Oris Aquis was +7 seconds out of the box, so I had my watchmaker regulate it. Two weeks later, it's still dead on to the second every time I check it against the atomic clock I use online. It seems that it gains +1 in the daytime and loses -1 over the course of the night. So very early morning, it's one second slow, and very late evening it's one second fast (probably has to do with being fully wound all day, but not all night). Like I said, it's only been two weeks, so I'm hoping it holds up in the long run, but I'm really impressed.


----------



## Catatafish

frabr said:


> Extremely accurate. My Oris Aquis was +7 seconds out of the box, so I had my watchmaker regulate it. Two weeks later, it's still dead on to the second every time I check it against the atomic clock I use online. It seems that it gains +1 in the daytime and loses -1 over the course of the night. So very early morning, it's one second slow, and very late evening it's one second fast (probably has to do with being fully wound all day, but not all night). Like I said, it's only been two weeks, so I'm hoping it holds up in the long run, but I'm really impressed.


Outstanding. That's really all I needed to hear, that it can be regulated to within COSC specs after purchase if need be.....or Rolex/METAS specs which you got is even better!


----------



## frabr

Catatafish said:


> Outstanding. That's really all I needed to hear, that it can be regulated to within COSC specs after purchase if need be.....or Rolex/METAS specs which you got is even better!


Yeah, I'm very happy with the result! I don't know alot about movements, other than their names, but I think I read somewhere that the Sellita SW200, which is what the Oris 733 in the Aquis is based on, can easily be regulated to COSC specs. Keep us updated on your accuracy if you decide to buy the watch.


----------



## Benno1uk

I have been measuring the accuracy of my Oris Aquis using the Toolwatch App on iPhone.

Over a week the watch is currently running at an average of -1.5 seconds per day (which is apparently more accurate than 82.2% of all tested watches on the App).


----------



## mikegoldnj

+.2 spd on my Carlos Coste LE, over 1,055 days. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Okay, my Aquis isn't the most accurate watch I own, but it isn't bad (hovers around +5, give or take), but I just noticed it changes date at exactly midnight. Of course my pic is about 10 seconds late, but either way I grabbed a pointless pic that proves nothing. GS is renowned for their date change, but not a single one of mine changes until well after midnight, generally around 12:03 to as late as 12:07. This is the only watch I have ever owned to be dead on. It is just pure luck, but pretty cool. I will have to check out my Pro Pilot now, too. Here is my pointless pic.


----------



## Woolrich

I have the old divers date (sw200) and it ran a consistent +5 from 2010-2018 (out of box and never regulated). Started losing quite a bit time late last year, got it serviced and it’s back to normal.


----------



## Lo0o0o0n

-2/3 secs/day on my divers sixty-five! really impressed and second only to my Milgauss.


----------



## Oriscenter

My Stahorn in about +5sec per day when im wearing it when i also sleep


----------



## Oriscenter

My Staghorn in about +5sec per day when im wearing it when i also sleep


----------



## hrs12150

My two Oris (Divers 65 and Aquis) are consistently +2 to +5 spd
No complaints from me


----------



## Bryan2

I've been tracking the accuracy of my new Aquis Clipperton edition for about a week now and am getting +1.3 spd.


----------



## ptman2000

I’ve ever tracked my aquas but I would say it runs about 5 to 7 sec per day. Mainly at night it seems.


----------



## CallMeJarob

My Aquis is +5 to +7


----------



## Neognosis

I don't know what the hell happened last week, but I'm hoping it's a fluke...


----------



## Vetinari67

My older Oris 65 averages about +2s per day but my Bronze Big Crown hovers around +7s per day.


----------



## Trojanbybirth

@ Neognosis:
How was the power reserve? I find that I get different results on a full wind vs letting it rest.


----------



## Neognosis

I don't know what the power reserve was, but I wear it all the time except for overnight, every day.

I demagnetized it and the results are below. People on this forum will always tell you that a watch is magnetized if it runs extremely fast, but my 65 gets slow every few months, and demagnetizing it seems to fix it-


----------



## Trojanbybirth

You must be coming in contact with magnets somewhere. Good thing to have a de-magnitizer.


----------



## Virtus3

Just measured my new Aquis; across two separate 24 hour runs it is averaging +2.9 per day. That was with wearing it throughout the day and in a watch box at night.


----------



## Catatafish

Great data everyone thanks for sharing!


----------



## dt75

+2 seconds per day on my Big Crown Timer. At 12 hours it was dead on. Gained when it was in the box for the night.


----------



## frabr

I have been wearing my Oris Aquis all day every day since I got it this February. This week I’ve done some construction work outside our house, still wearing the Aquis. I just checked it now, and it’s +1. Amazing accuracy.


----------



## Trojanbybirth

I had the Aquis on the winder for 2 days this run, but it is still absolutely amazing.


----------



## Gray_Panther

Classic Date, not crazy accurate but it usually is a minute or two off every month.


----------



## redrwster

Thought my Diver 65 was running a bit slow so took it back to the AD who sent it back to Oris who then regulated it under warranty and even as a goodwill gesture put in a new bezel because the original had a mark on it. Fantastic service.


----------



## Bryan2

dt75 said:


> +2 seconds per day on my Big Crown Timer. At 12 hours it was dead on. Gained when it was in the box for the night.


Awesome watch. What a beast!


----------



## Dial Symmetric

Back in 2017 I owned oris diver sixtyfive. It was runing at -5 seconds per day.


----------



## gmads

I have an Oris Meistertaucher Regulator exactly like the one pictured above in the forum header. Since I just got my timegrapher, I timed it yesterday at +12 spd. But it's at least 13 years old and never serviced. It's my beater and I've done things with it on that would make WIS want to punch me in the face on principle - hell, I've worn it using a 90lb jackhammer. If I had to use one watch as a knuckle-duster a la James Bond, this would be the one - so I'm happy all things considered. I figure the eventual service will tune it up fine.


----------



## lassus

I have the Oris Artix Complication (Sellitta SW200). After about 100 days, it is -1.4 spd on average, wearing pretty much every day. It will lose a bit on the wrist and gain back at night with the dial up. The rate has varied somewhat over three months, but overall I'm pretty pleased with the accuracy.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Bryan2 said:


> Awesome watch. What a beast!


I've never seen one anywhere. Got lucky when i found it on eBay.


----------



## Bryan2

Bryan2 said:


> I've been tracking the accuracy of my new Aquis Clipperton edition for about a week now and am getting +1.3 spd.


Update: I've conducted a more scientific measure of my Aquis, consistently wearing it for about 14 hours every day for a week. I'm getting about +2 per day. Can't ask for much better than that.


----------



## TKiteCD

I don't own an Oris, but they're well made and cool watches. I have found however that no matter what brand of automatic watch you own, you will always have the greatest accuracy by wearing your watch 24 hrs a day, 7 days a week. If you choose to take off your watch at night, Rolex used to include these instructions for automatic watches - probably works for most if not all autos.


----------



## azcats1818

My Aquis 39.5mm running at -2/day.


----------



## windir

mine feels like i lose 5min every week


----------



## dbleoh7

My Diver 65 is within 2-4 seconds/day


----------



## rcorreale

Neognosis said:


> I don't know what the power reserve was, but I wear it all the time except for overnight, every day.
> 
> I demagnetized it and the results are below. People on this forum will always tell you that a watch is magnetized if it runs extremely fast, but my 65 gets slow every few months, and demagnetizing it seems to fix it-
> View attachment 14046269


A magnetized watch CAN run slow. Not usually but it is possible as yours proves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

Mine has taken a turn for the worse. The past few timing runs, each each lasting around a week, are:
-3.6
-2.8
-5.8
-4.1
-4.5


Specifications say -5 is the tolerance... I've been wearing it since May of 2017...so two years. I hope this doesn't mean it should be serviced already. 
This is probably the last non-cosc serviced watch over 400 dollars I'll ever buy.


----------



## DarrenTT

My Aquis runs at +4.5 over the last couple of days. I'll post later as the sample size increases.


----------



## Sugman

I bought this Aquis Date back in July of 2017. It's currently running +4 per day.


----------



## Joesan

My Divers 65 is running faster by about +5 seconds a day! I will probably monitor it the next days to see if this gets worse! Can this be fixed? Mine is just 2 days old!


----------



## rcorreale

Joesan said:


> My Divers 65 is running faster by about +5 seconds a day! I will probably monitor it the next days to see if this gets worse! Can this be fixed? Mine is just 2 days old!


It doesn't need to be fixed, it's near perfect for a mechanical timekeeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gary4421944

I have owned 3 our 4 Oris over the years...my last one being a titanium Diver TT1. Very nice watch but perfect accuracy is not it's strongest suit. I would say mine ran approx 5-10 + seconds per day. But, it's a LOT of watch for the money. And as it has been said , mechanical movements do have some accuracy issues unless you are into the uber expensive watches. If you want close to dead on accuracy...get a quartz. Personally, I like the whole mechanical movement thing.


----------



## Joesan

I just measured it and my Divers 65 runs fast with +9 seconds a day! If it stays in this range in the next days it is fine considering the fact that it is not COSC certified, but if it keeps gaining +9 seconds everyday, then within a week or so, it is going to be faster by a whole minute approximately and this is not something desirable! Any ideas if this could be controlled or regulated?


----------



## lassus

Joesan said:


> I just measured it and my Divers 65 runs fast with +9 seconds a day! If it stays in this range in the next days it is fine considering the fact that it is not COSC certified, but if it keeps gaining +9 seconds everyday, then within a week or so, it is going to be faster by a whole minute approximately and this is not something desirable! Any ideas if this could be controlled or regulated?


Can it be regulated? Yes. I just had my Oris Artix regulated for about $70 CAD. It was running about -8 spd on the wrist. Now it's faster, +2-5 spd, so I will need to try a slower positional variation at night to see if I can get a more accurate average in a 24-hour period. But even at +/- 10 spd, one has to be impressed what can be accomplished with springs and gears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Joesan said:


> I just measured it and my Divers 65 runs fast with +9 seconds a day! If it stays in this range in the next days it is fine considering the fact that it is not COSC certified, but if it keeps gaining +9 seconds everyday, then within a week or so, it is going to be faster by a whole minute approximately and this is not something desirable! Any ideas if this could be controlled or regulated?


You're not making any sense. First you say +9 spd is ok and then you say it's not desirable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

Not an official measurement, but my Clipperton gained about 3 seconds when worn 24/7 over the course of 3 days when measured against the official government site. Definitely okay with that.


----------



## Joesan

rcorreale said:


> You're not making any sense. First you say +9 spd is ok and then you say it's not desirable.


Sorry for not being explicit! I meant that if it runs +9 seconds faster always, it is fine but if it gains +9 seconds a day, that would make it faster by roughly 90 seconds in 10 days and so on which is definitely not Okay for me! So +9 seconds always is absolutely fine! I just do not want that it keeps doing this incrementally!


----------



## rcorreale

Joesan said:


> Sorry for not being explicit! I meant that if it runs +9 seconds faster always, it is fine but if it gains +9 seconds a day, that would make it faster by roughly 90 seconds in 10 days and so on which is definitely not Okay for me! So +9 seconds always is absolutely fine! I just do not want that it keeps doing this incrementally!


Well if it gained 9 seconds in the first day it's not going to magically stop gaining any more time, so it's rate of gain is 9 seconds per day every single day, give or take a couple of seconds one way or the other dependent upon your wearing and resting off the wrist habits. And by the way for a non chronometer watch, that's a very good and accurate rate of timekeeping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735

Joesan said:


> Sorry for not being explicit! I meant that if it runs +9 seconds faster always, it is fine but if it gains +9 seconds a day, that would make it faster by roughly 90 seconds in 10 days and so on which is definitely not Okay for me! So +9 seconds always is absolutely fine! I just do not want that it keeps doing this incrementally!


Try self regulating. My Aquis runs slowest if left crown down overnight. I believe +9 seconds is within spec for that watch. How long have you had it?


----------



## DMAC Inc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

mine is back to -1.5 seconds a day after a few weeks of -5 seconds a day.


----------



## Joesan

Can anyone give me some guidance on how I can make the check for my Oris Divers 65 against some standard? Right now what I do is that I check the time on the internet and compare this against my watch. Is this the correct way to do? For example., I check the time against this:

https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/

I compare this to my watch and I identify if it is fast or slow! Is this the correct way to do it?


----------



## rcorreale

Joesan said:


> Can anyone give me some guidance on how I can make the check for my Oris Divers 65 against some standard? Right now what I do is that I check the time on the internet and compare this against my watch. Is this the correct way to do? For example., I check the time against this:
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
> 
> I compare this to my watch and I identify if it is fast or slow! Is this the correct way to do it?


Yes that works and the longer you go in time from first checking the more accurate your check will be as the slight error using that process will be a much smaller percentage.

There's a more accurate way which involves using a stop watch. If you go over to the high accuracy quartz forum and search for "stopwatch method" you'll find it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski

I've got a Big Crown Pointer Date which runs about +3 spd measured against time.is, so that's perfect for me. It is my most worn watch at the moment, and my accuracy is the combination of on my wrist during the day and face up overnight..


----------



## Neognosis

download and use the WatchTracker app


----------



## Virtus3

Virtus3 said:


> Just measured my new Aquis; across two separate 24 hour runs it is averaging +2.9 per day. That was with wearing it throughout the day and in a watch box at night.


About a week or two ago my Aquis was running about 25-30 seconds fast per day; didn't do any actual testing but caught it when I realized it was several minutes ahead after syncing it approximately a week ago.

Started doing some actual measurements this week. I wear the watch all day, everyday. I take the watch off when I lay down and put it on first thing in the morning (usually 5-7 hours off the wrist). If I lay it dial up at night it's running anywhere from 15-18 seconds fast; laying it vertically crown down was 15 seconds fast; and laying it vertically crown up is approximately 9-10 seconds fast.

I've had the Aquis for approximately 6 weeks now and have worn it everyday. Obviously I would like it to be as accurate as possible but I would be alright with staying within 10 seconds per day; but, should I be concerned at all about the large fluctuations in accuracy?


----------



## [email protected]

I'm no expert, but did you try to leave the watch in a different position over night? My breitling varies a lot depends on whether I leave it face up or down.


----------



## Trotters

I'd have thought this would be more accurate than 99%?


----------



## Neognosis

Mine was within a few seconds for two years... and now is losing 10 a day. I'm upset with this. I hope it doesn't need service already.


----------



## Virtus3

[email protected] said:


> I'm no expert, but did you try to leave the watch in a different position over night? My breitling varies a lot depends on whether I leave it face up or down.


Yes, it does vary but there doesn't seem to be much consistency to it. I synced the time last night at 11pm and placed it crown up on my nightstand which has been the most accurate position in my testing; this morning at 6:30am it was almost 2 minutes ahead. Re-synced it again; over 6 hours of wearing it has already gained 10 seconds.

Going to contact my AD tomorrow if it doesn't improve drastically; I was told that if it is outside of -5/+20 per day it's considered out of spec by Oris.


----------



## ateebtk

08 Oris chronoris... I'm getting -7 seconds per day average rate measured from watch check app (measured for 10 days)


----------



## AMM1959

My 80th Anniversary BCPD bronze is about +6sec/day.


----------



## flyby71

My BC3 Advanced is running about +3 per day.


----------



## Dirty Red

James Morrison well under 1 second per day. Sometimes I only put it on for a few hours and it is running over a day later. I never wind it or put it on a winder just give it a few shakes. My BB41 is in second place at just over 1 second fast. These are my only automatic watches. My other two are hand wound.


----------



## donvegas

Mind sharing a pic? Like the look of that watch from the website, would like to see on wrist
Sorry, double post


----------



## donvegas

Dirty Red said:


> James Morrison well under 1 second per day. Sometimes I only put it on for a few hours and it is running over a day later. I never wind it or put it on a winder just give it a few shakes. My BB41 is in second place at just over 1 second fast. These are my only automatic watches. My other two are hand wound.


Mind sharing a pic? Like the look of that watch from the website, would like to see on wrist


----------



## Benjamin NV

Dirty Red said:


> James Morrison well under 1 second per day. Sometimes I only put it on for a few hours and it is running over a day later. I never wind it or put it on a winder just give it a few shakes. My BB41 is in second place at just over 1 second fast. These are my only automatic watches. My other two are hand wound.


Sorry for late reply, but is this usual for Oris or this model in particular? It's a modified SW200, so nothing special, isn't it? Recently got another watch with the SW200 and must say that in the handling there is a huge difference, but I have not Timegrapher to check how this pans out in performance.


----------

